# Al Manara Village



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone know anything about this development of compound villas in Umm Sequiem? My son tells me one of the kids in his class is moving here, but I've tried googling it and can't really find much info! Supposedly it's new, so was hoping to be able to reserve one or get in early, but can't find out who is renting them!!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Go to the compound and ask security


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

looked at a villa there yesterday, new villa in group of 12 villas. It wasn't a compound, the villas were very nice with 5 beds, maid room etc but no pool or other facilities.

Astecco were the agent


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

blazeaway said:


> looked at a villa there yesterday, new villa in group of 12 villas. It wasn't a compound, the villas were very nice with 5 beds, maid room etc but no pool or other facilities.
> 
> Astecco were the agent


How much we're they asking? I was really only wanting a 3 bed, 5 is prob well out of my price range! Can you tell me the exact address? And did you need an appointment or are they open to view?


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

suzimack said:


> How much we're they asking? I was really only wanting a 3 bed, 5 is prob well out of my price range! Can you tell me the exact address? And did you need an appointment or are they open to view?


they were 260/270k - had appointment via Asteco - Marilyn Ryan Office No 04 403 7777

not sure of exact address it was near the mosque


----------

